# [RISOLTO]problema fglrx

## Pes88

ciao...

Sto combatendo contro i driver fglrx della ati!!! 

Prima gli ho installati scaricando il pacchetto dal sito, e non sono riuscito a combinare niente, poi ho deciso di installarli tramite emerge, ma l'installazione fallisce perchè mi dice di attivare il supporto per : Enable unused/obsolete exported symbols e ati-drivers-8.552 requires support for pci_find_slot,quindi  ho ricompilato il kernel ativando la sezione hacking-->Enable unused/obsolete exported symbols pero mi chiede sempre il suporto pci_find_slot!!! 

Che devo fare ???  ricompilare ancora il kernel?? Non sono riuscito a trovare la sezione giusta da attivare per pci_find_slot....Last edited by Pes88 on Thu Jun 04, 2009 8:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

da me non esiste la voce pci_find_slot.

a leggere su google, pare che sia stato tolto dal kernel 2.6.22 (o almeno io ho capito così).

prova a cambiare versione del driver ati. prova a mettere una versione ~

ps: hai mai provato i driver open?

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

sarà che, forse, io ho una scheda vecchia (ha 2 anni). sta di fatto che i driver open funzionano perfettamente.

----------

## IlGab

Bus options (PCI etc.)  --->

            [*] Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI and MSI-X)

[ ] Enable deprecated pci_find_* API

            < > PCI Stub driver

gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5

----------

## Pes88

Si ho risolto attivando l'opzione :

[ ] Enable deprecated pci_find_* API

< > PCI Stub driver

Ma ora ho installato i driver, pero se lancio startx mi si blocca il pc su una schermata nera, e sono costretto a spegnerlo dall'interutore... Che puo essere???

----------

## devilheart

dopo il crash riavvia in modalità singolo utente e vedi cosa dice il log di Xorg

----------

## Pes88

Provato!!! Ma il file di log dell'xorg è vuoto   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  .... 

Ho provato a disinstallare i driver con emerge -C ati-drivers, ma quando li ho ricompilati mi dave erore perchè diceva che avevo ativato il reading 3d nel kernel, allora ho ricompilato togliendo questa opzione, ma ora l'installazione fallisce perchè a un certo punto ld ritorna uno!!!

----------

## devilheart

ok che sei nuovo, ma quando hai degli errori devi riportare il messaggio per intero. dire che ld ritorna uno non serve a nulla

----------

## randomaze

Dovresti incollare i messaggi di errore di emerge nel modo più completo possibile perchè, come ti han fatto notare dire che ld ritorna 1 non vuol dire molto [peraltro non ho capito neanche se quell'errore lo hai compilando il kernel o i driver...]

(a occhio potrebbe significare che è fallito il linking con una libreria, ma senza la sfera di cristallo è problematico capire quale...).

Come ti han suggerito, hai verificato se il driver open xf86-video-ati funziona con la tua scheda?

P.S. Anche se scarna, c'è una documentazione per le ATI... prova a dare un occhio, magari trovi qualcosa...

----------

## Pes88

Avete ragione e chiedo scusa!!! Posto l'output di emerge : 

```

CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_pci.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_str.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/kcl_wait.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/2.6.x/fglrx.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5'

0m Building fgl_glxgears

In file included from fgl_glxgears.c:70:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/work/common/usr/include/GL/glATI.h:3153:1: warning: "GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3" redefined

In file included from /usr/include/GL/gl.h:2150,

                 from /usr/include/GL/glu.h:38,

                 from fgl_glxgears.c:59:

/usr/include/GL/glext.h:6606:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

 ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2 failed.

 0m Call stack:

 0m               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 0m             environment, line 3328:  Called die

 [0m The specific snippet of code:

 0m       "$(tc-getCC)" -o fgl_glxgears ${CFLAGS} ${LDFLAGS} -DUSE_GLU -I"${S}"/common/usr/include fgl_glxgears.c -lGL -lGLU -lX11 -lm || die "fgl_glxgears build failed";

 0m  The die message:

 0m   fgl_glxgears build failed

 

 0m If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 0m A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/temp/build.log'.

 0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/temp/environment'.

 0m 

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2:

```

Comunque la mai scheda è una X700 mobile della ati!!! Questo pachetto l'ho gia installato,ma ho avuto problemi perchè mi aveva dato degli errori di collisione in quanto avevo installato, il pacchetto dei driver scaricato dal sito della ati, e con quelli riuscivo ad avviare il serverx con il modulo fglrx ma avevo problemi con l'attivazione dell'accellarazione grafica...  Poi ho dato il comando emerge -C per rimuoverlo perchè si oscurava il server x, quando lo lanciavo attenevo una schermata nera e il file di log era vuoto!!! E da quando provo a rinstallarlo  ottengo questo errore.... 

HELP HELP

----------

## randomaze

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> In file included from /usr/include/GL/gl.h:2150,
> ...

 

Da qui sembrerebbe ci siano problemi con l'installazione di mesa.

Cosa restituisce il comando:

```

eselect opengl list

```

 :Question: 

 *Quote:*   

> Comunque la mai scheda è una X700 mobile della ati!!! Questo pachetto l'ho gia installato,ma ho avuto problemi perchè mi aveva dato degli errori di collisione in quanto avevo installato, il pacchetto dei driver scaricato dal sito della ati, e con quelli riuscivo ad avviare il serverx con il modulo fglrx ma avevo problemi con l'attivazione dell'accellarazione grafica...  Poi ho dato il comando emerge -C per rimuoverlo perchè si oscurava il server x, quando lo lanciavo attenevo una schermata nera e il file di log era vuoto!!! E da quando provo a rinstallarlo  ottengo questo errore.... 

 

Prendi fiato... in quell'emerge -C cosa hai disinstallato? Perchè sembrerebbe che hai rimosso qualcosa di troppo...

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa restituisce il comando:
> 
> Codice:
> ...

 

da come risultato :

```

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11

```

Con il comando emerge -C ati-drivers, ho disinstallato i driver ati... Provo a rinstallare i driver mesa???

----------

## djinnZ

come quasi-ex utonto gentoo devo dire che resto basito innanzi a cotanta trascuratezza visto che il problema è vecchio (e ci ho bestemmiato senza risultato).

emerge -C ati-drivers probabilmente ha lasciato qualche link simbolico sballato o sono rimaste delle librerie spurie, 

```
In file included from /usr/include/GL/gl.h:2150,

                 from /usr/include/GL/glu.h:38,

                 from fgl_glxgears.c:59:

/usr/include/GL/glext.h:6606:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
```

mi pare abbastanza chiaro.

Quanto ai simboli deprecati parti dalla configurazione di genkernel e modificala un passo alla volta perché a seconda delle opzioni che attivi alcune funzioni interne al kernel smettono di includerli e ti capita quello che descrivi.

La configurazione esatta non posso fornirtela perchè il linux sul computer con la ati non c'è più, ho dovuto rimuoverlo.

----------

## Pes88

ho provatoa togliere i driver mesa... 

Comunque è cambiato il tipo di errore che mi da , il file è sempre quello : 

```

fgl_glxgears.c:59:20: error: GL/glu.h: No such file or directory

fgl_glxgears.c:61:19: error: GL/gl.h: No such file or directory

fgl_glxgears.c:64: error: expected ';', ',' or ')' before '*' token

fgl_glxgears.c:67:20: error: GL/glx.h: No such file or directory

In file included from fgl_glxgears.c:70:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/work/common/usr/include/GL/glATI.h:65: error: expected ')' before '*' token

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/work/common/usr/include/GL/glATI.h:68: error: expected ')' before '*' token

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/work/common/usr/include/GL/glATI.h:72: error: expected ')' before '*' token

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2/work/common/usr/include/GL/glATI.h:130: error: expected ')' before '*'

s.c:809: error: 'view_rotx' undeclared (first use in this function)

fgl_glxgears.c:827: error: 'angle' undeclared (first use in this function)

fgl_glxgears.c:830: error: invalid operands to binary > (have 'int *' and 'float')

fgl_glxgears.c:849: error: 'GLfloat' undeclared (first use in this function)

fgl_glxgears.c:849: error: expected ';' before 'seconds'

fgl_glxgears.c:850: error: expected ';' before 'fps'

fgl_glxgears.c:851: error: 'seconds' undeclared (first use in this function)

fgl_glxgears.c:852: error: 'fps' undeclared (first use in this function)

fgl_glxgears.c: In function 'main':

fgl_glxgears.c:891: error: 'GLboolean' undeclared (first use in this function)

fgl_glxgears.c:891: error: expected ';' before 'printInfo'

fgl_glxgears.c:923: error: 'printInfo' undeclared (first use in this function)

fgl_glxgears.c:923: error: 'GL_TRUE' undeclared (first use in this function)

fgl_glxgears.c:960: error: 'GL_RENDERER' undeclared (first use in this function)

fgl_glxgears.c:961: error: 'GL_VERSION' undeclared (first use in this function)

fgl_glxgears.c:962: error: 'GL_VENDOR' undeclared (first use in this function)

fgl_glxgears.c:963: error: 'GL_EXTENSIONS' undeclared (first use in this function)

fgl_glxgears.c:982: error: 'gearsDB' undeclared (first use in this function)

fgl_glxgears.c:983: error: 'gearsFB' undeclared (first use in this function)

fgl_glxgears.c:987: error: 'ctx_pbuf' undeclared (first use in this function)

fgl_glxgears.c:988: error: 'pbuf' undeclared (first use in this function)

fgl_glxgears.c:992: error: 'ctx_win' undeclared (first use in this function)

 

```

Non li ho postati tutti perchè sono un centinaio...  E poi ora non mi permette di eseguire una shell mi da errore di input output!!! HELP HELP

----------

## devilheart

dai un 

```
eselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

----------

## Pes88

Fatto!! Ma stesso identico errore...  :Sad:   Anche la shell non si avvia!!!

----------

## devilheart

ma hai installato mesa-libs/mesa ?

----------

## Pes88

Risolto!!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Il problema era dovuto al fatto he libGL.so puntava a libGL.so.1 he non esisteva!!!! L'ha shell dava quell'errore perchè non c'è la libreria mesa... Poi grazie all'installazione di mesa ho trovato il problema!!!! 

Grazie a tutti...

----------

## devilheart

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> Risolto!!!!!         

 io però non vedo ancora il tag [risolto]  :Razz: 

----------

## Pes88

Fatto.....   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## Spiros

Mi era successa la stessa cosa l'altro giorno, quindi mi aggiungo per dare testimonianza: quando si installano dei driver che forniscono accelerazione bisogna ricompilare i mesa per creare le corrette librerie GL.

Correggetemi se ho detto qualche scemenza.

----------

## djinnZ

ripeto: quando si rimuovono i driver propietari ati od nvidia è bene prima lanciare l'eselect opengl set xorg-x11 (c'è un vecchio bug mai risolto a causa della caparbietà con cui alcuni devel continuano a voler rendere eselect capace di mettere le cose a posto invece di sistemare gli ebuild per far riselezionare prima di rimuovere i file) e nelle note per i moduli beta dri e mesa era scritto di ricompilare mesa ad ogni nuovo assetto dei driver.

----------

